# [NTP] heure reçue en avance de 30 min environ [RESOLU]

## RealNoob

Bonjour,

Je n'ai plus allumé ma machine depuis plus d'un an (~460 jours pour être plus précis), maintenant, lorsque sntp récupère l'heure depuis l'un des serveurs configurer dans /etc/ntp.conf, elle est toujours en avance de +/- 30 min par rapport à la date réelle.

Je tiens aussi à signaler que le système n'est pas encore remis à jour, je veux régler ce problème avant de remettre le système à niveau.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de la source du problème?

Voici le contenu de /etc/ntp.conf:

```

# NOTES:

# DHCP clients can append or replace NTP configuration files.

# You should consult your DHCP client documentation about its

# default behaviour and how to change it.

# Name of the servers ntpd should sync with

# Please respect the access policy as stated by the responsible person.

#server         ntp.example.tld         iburst

server 0.be.pool.ntp.org

server 1.be.pool.ntp.org

server 2.be.pool.ntp.org

server 3.be.pool.ntp.org

# Common pool for random people

#server pool.ntp.org

# Pools for Gentoo users

server 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

##

# A list of available servers can be found here:

# http://www.pool.ntp.org/

# http://www.pool.ntp.org/#use

# A good way to get servers for your machine is:

# netselect -s 3 pool.ntp.org

##

# you should not need to modify the following paths

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

#server ntplocal.example.com prefer 

#server timeserver.example.org 

# Warning: Using default NTP settings will leave your NTP

# server accessible to all hosts on the Internet.

# If you want to deny all machines (including your own)

# from accessing the NTP server, uncomment:

restrict default ignore

# To deny other machines from changing the

# configuration but allow localhost:

restrict default nomodify nopeer

restrict 127.0.0.1

# To allow machines within your network to synchronize

# their clocks with your server, but ensure they are

# not allowed to configure the server or used as peers

# to synchronize against, uncomment this line.

#

#restrict 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify nopeer notrap

```

Et voici le contenu de /etc/conf.d/hwclock

```

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

clock="UTC"

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# (software clock) during shutdown, then say "YES" here.

# You normally don't need to do this if you run a ntp daemon.

clock_systohc="YES"

# If you want to set the system time to the current hardware clock

# during bootup, then say "YES" here. You do not need this if you are

# running a modern kernel with CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS set to y.

# Also, be aware that if you set this to "NO", the system time will

# never be saved to the hardware clock unless you set

# clock_systohc="YES" above.

clock_hctosys="NO"

 

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""

```

----------

## Poussin

la simple commande "date" te sort quoi?

Au pif, comme ça, cela doit être une mauvaise définition de timezone. Quel est le contenu de ton /etc/timezone ?

----------

## RealNoob

La commande 'date' me donne "dim déc 30 17:37:51 CET 2012" alors que l'heure devrait être "17:06".

Le contenu de /etc/timezone est 'Europe/Brussels'. Ce qui est la valeur attendue.

----------

## Poussin

Mmmmm....

et

```
ntpdate ntp1.belbone.be
```

 ?

----------

## RealNoob

```
ntpdate ntp1.belbone.be

```

Résultat de la commande:

```
30 Dec 17:32:40 ntpdate[13307]: step time server 195.13.23.5 offset -1935.721495 sec
```

----------

## Poussin

ok, donc lui il voit bien qu'il y a un stuuuuut.

Tu refais la même commande avec -u comme option et il va mettre (violemment) à jour l'heure.

----------

## Poussin

Petit détail. Tu as bien le service ntpd lancé?

Pour rappel, ce service, il va mettre l'heure à jour petit à petit (pas de saut dans le temps). Donc ça prend du temps de récupérer 30 minutes!

----------

## RealNoob

Le service ntpd ce n'est pas pour faire de la machine un serveur de temps?

----------

## Poussin

C'est pour les deux! Tout dépend de la config.

Petit rappel:

Tu as 2 horloges: l'hardware et la software.

L'hardware, c'est "ton horloge bios". Dans systohc, c'est hc  :Smile: 

La software, c'est celle que tu vois habituellement, la sortie de "date", par exemple. Bien évidemment, la software, elle n'existe pas quand ta machine est coupée.

Donc, au boot, ton système doit initialiser l'horloge système (ou software). De base, c'est copier/coller de la HC. Pour ça, c'est sympa d'avoir la HC +/- à jour, d'où la variable clock_systohc="true" qui va permettre, au shutdown, de mettre à jour le HC avec la softclock que l'on suppose ici à jour. 

Alternativement, tu peux utiliser /etc/init.d/ntpclient qui va juste mettre à jour violemment la clock systeme au boot et rien d'autre! 

Pour maintenant l'heure à jour par la suite, c'est le boulot de ntpd.

----------

## RealNoob

Ce qui est étrange, si je te suis bien, c'est que normalement le démarrage au boot du service ntp-client aurait du arranger le problème, non?

----------

## Poussin

s'il est configuré à moitié correctement oui. Faudrait voir s'il n'y a pas un message d'erreur

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

La diff temps existera tant que l'horloge du PC n'est pas mis à jour (offset -1935.721495 sec)

Perso dans /etc/conf.d/hwclock : la seule ligne que j'utilise est : clock="local"

Ayant eu des problèmes avec l'horloge (pas vraiment chercher non plus), j'ai force le lien /etc/locatime vers /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Brussels

Espère que cela pourra t'aider

----------

## RealNoob

Finallement, j'ai activé ntpd et le problème c'est corrigé de lui-même après quelque minute.

Merci pour votre aide.

Bon réveillons et bonne année.

----------

## Poussin

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> La diff temps existera tant que l'horloge du PC n'est pas mis à jour (offset -1935.721495 sec)
> 
> Perso dans /etc/conf.d/hwclock : la seule ligne que j'utilise est : clock="local"
> ...

 

Le clock à "local", c'est pas top cool (mais indispensable si le système est en multiboot avec un windows)

----------

## geekounet

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Le clock à "local", c'est pas top cool (mais indispensable si le système est en multiboot avec un windows)

 

Nan Windows peut être configuré pour fonctionner avec l'heure UTC, à coup de clé de registre qui va bien (trouvable en 2s avec Google). C'est ce que je fais chez moi. Faut juste faire gaffe parce qu'il parait que ça peut faire déconner certains applications, mais jusque là je n'ai eu aucun problème.  :Smile: 

----------

